# Rougham Hall- 2012



## urbexfairy (Aug 21, 2012)

Did this site ages ago with my partner in crime, Headflux. 
This was our very first explore so I consider it to be quite a special place. If none of you have been it's a small, cute yet beautiful site and probably is what most derelict sites will eventually turn out like. Nature has well and truly taken over, huge trees dominate what used to be a family home and ivy crawl up the walls where once pictures were hung. 

The hall was owned by the Agnew family. I don’t know much else, other than the army took it over during WW2 when they built an air base a short distance away which sealed the fate of the Hall. It was the victim of a stray German bomb intended for the base.

The apparently 2000lb bomb exploded (landed?) in the courtyard – this destroyed the foundations of the building. Chimneys fell through the rooves. Walls fell down. And the place was in ruins.

Apologies I know these are quite edited....


----------



## darbians (Aug 21, 2012)

Strange I almost went here today!!
You got some good shots it certainly looks like its worth a visit.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it, nice pictures, looks like the damp's got in...


----------



## urbexfairy (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a pretty place but really isnt that big, although there arent that many places like it. It almost feels like some kind of historical ruins.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicely done there!

Thanks for the report mate


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 21, 2012)

looks like a beautiful place either way 

L x


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 21, 2012)

nice set a little too much editting for me but I am guilty of that in mine I am sure  Overstone Hall and Nettleham hall are similar to this lovely place


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice photos indeed.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 22, 2012)

Good report on a nice place


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 22, 2012)

darbians said:


> Strange I almost went here today!!
> You got some good shots it certainly looks like its worth a visit.



its worth a visit but I would wait a while if I was you, went not so long ago and nature has taken over so much it would be better viewed in autumn/winter... just my opinion of course !

Nice report and pics urbexfairy


----------



## scribble (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmmm... interesting place isn't it. We went there and got spotted by a groundsman before we'd gone five yards. So we went to the site office and asked for permission to go see and were refused. Then as we were walking back the gamekeeper stopped us and said something sarcastic about had we enjoyed their hall today. We replied, "No, cos we haven't had permission" so he said, "Well cos you've been honest you can have permission from me"! Weirdness abounds!!!


----------



## urbexfairy (Aug 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Hmmm... interesting place isn't it. We went there and got spotted by a groundsman before we'd gone five yards. So we went to the site office and asked for permission to go see and were refused. Then as we were walking back the gamekeeper stopped us and said something sarcastic about had we enjoyed their hall today. We replied, "No, cos we haven't had permission" so he said, "Well cos you've been honest you can have permission from me"! Weirdness abounds!!!





did you go there with UrbanX by any chance? say thing happend to him if not


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 24, 2012)

Stunning place, I love it when nature takes over again!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 25, 2012)

Great pictures must have been a beautiful building in its day.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 26, 2012)

that's quite a story about what happened to the place during the war. I guess owners like the Agnews weren't really compensated for loss of their homes. Seems like every one I read about whose houses were taken for military use, the properties were never the same again.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely place, and you got some great shots....nice processing.


----------

